# My snail has a... smokestack?



## Corwin

Alright so I recently noticed my Apple snail wandering around with an extra tube sticking out from under its shell (it makes it look like it has a smokestack) The tube is quite long, at least as long as the snail, though it seems to have the ability to retract it and stick it beneath its shell again. I was just wondering what this tube is, as I have never seen one of these on an apple snail in any of the photos of them that I have seen.

I will get some photos if I have a camera nearby when I see it stick the tube out again.


----------



## FishMatt

Oxygen tube he isn't getting air. I read about that.


----------



## Corwin

hmm, so there isnt enough air in the tank then?


----------



## FishMatt

Does it look like this ?http://www.applesnail.net/content/multi_languages/english.htm


----------



## Corwin

yup, so according to that he needs that thing to stay submerged? interesting.


----------



## toddnbecka

It's how they normally breathe, apple snails don't have gills.


----------



## Corwin

fascinating, lol I was worried I had hurt him somehow the one time I had to move him (I was reworking the tank and had to pull him off the glass, which I did slowly and carefully)


----------



## fishboy

Apple snails have both a gill and a lung like structure. What your seeing is called his siphon. They use it regularly, you only need to worry about your waters oxygen levels if he stays at the top and uses it almost constantly.


----------

